# no drive letter for mobile phone



## rumagain (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, I would like to recover deleted data from nokia c2-01 mobile phone. I have xp home ad. The phone shows up in my computer under "other" as a mobile phone icon and is easy to download to pc undeleted photos. In device manager i can find it as usb mass storage. It says that the driver is the best available when i update driver. Hoever the data recovery programes all ask that the device must show as a drive letter . How can i get the phone to show as a drive letter under removable storage in my computer and not picture of mobile phone under "other" not too tech savy but follow instructions carefully many thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does it show in Disk Management? If so, can you assign a drive letter?


----------



## rumagain (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you. with the phone pluged into usb and not turned on it shows in device manager under usbmass storage and is seen under removable storage in my computer as removable disk F , the properties- hardware of F has the phone and others? Nothing is seen in disk management. However turn the phone on and it stays the same till you move the phone to messages , gallery etc. then it removes it from device manager, nothing in disk management but it shows as phone icon under ''other'' in my computer. under conectivity on phone usb data cable -cable storage. all usb ports work fine with other removables and are regonized by data recoveries programes etc. thanks Bill


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's typical of most phones, most phones now show up as MTP devices not as removal storage. You'd have to check your phone to see if it supports any other modes of connecting to the PC such as Mass Storage or Removal Device. Is what you are trying to recover by chance on the removal media card? If so you'll need to remove that from the phone to do a recovery; use a media card reader. Or what exactly are you trying to recover?


----------



## rumagain (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Triple6, yes i see it in device manager as MTP device and tells me the drivers are up to date. Trying to get back deleted text and pics. Most will be in internal memory. thanks Bill


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You're probably out of luck.


----------

